# Rental Truck Drivers



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

and why people think most are morons. 

After talking to the warehouse foreman and agreeing where trucks would unload I clean a spot for them. I also use the space to back up in to push toward the end.









Then the moron in a rental truck parks on top of my piles and in front of where I was pushing!!! :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Do a huge mini shopping mall at rush hour to keep drives clean. Or better yet do a damn gas station at anytime. Then you will know what pissed off is.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh boy, Yea I've run into morons at the 2 pharmacy's that I service. It can sure get hectic at times!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

496 BB;1206811 said:


> Do a huge mini shopping mall at rush hour to keep drives clean. Or better yet do a damn gas station at anytime. Then you will know what pissed off is.


I have done plenty of pizza joints and fast food places to know eggsactly what you mean!!!  

Try a Toys-R-Us at 12 AM December 22nd in blizzard mode with a line of people around the building waiting for them to open!!!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

IDIOTS LOL I DO A MINI MALL WITH A SUPER MARKET, RITE AID, PIZZA PLACE ,BEER STORE i know what your talking about


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

REAPER;1206855 said:


> Try a Toys-R-Us at 12 AM December 22nd in blizzard mode with a line of people around the building waiting for them to open!!!


:salute: YOU WIN!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep, you can have 90% of the lot done and some ahole will park in the snow which is a longer walk than if they parked on clean pavement


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1206891 said:


> Yep, you can have 90% of the lot done and some ahole will park in the snow which is a longer walk than if they parked on clean pavement


Not only was it a longer walk he also had to clomp through the snow piles. I am almost positive he did it on purpose and tried to get a chuckle inside like he was a big man or something. I am also sure he was corrected of his thinking since I had talked to the foreman not 30 mins before hand. The DB would not even look at me when he got out of his truck and I was sitting right there.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i almost pulled a lumber delivery guy out of his truck today after he parked right in the middle of the road and refused to move. I got out of my truck and yelled some mighty colorful words at this guy. don't 'f with me when I'm behind because of truck problems. I gave the contractor a piece of my mind too when he heard the commotion. because he started the whole traffic tie-up in the process by blocking half the driveway i was plowing.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

lol...i was on the phone with you when this happen...u where so upset....you have to love the common sense of the public...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

tls22;1207251 said:


> lol...i was on the phone with you when this happen...u where so upset....you have to love the common sense of the public...


common sense whats that


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

tls22;1207251 said:


> .i was on the phone with you when this happen...u where so upset....you have to love the common sense of the public...


Yeah you may be the first to experience my road/lot rage 1st hand. 
In my younger days I may have got out of the truck and yelled but now I think of the customer and realize you just can't fix stupid. 



KGRlandscapeing;1207426 said:


> common sense whats that


Something learned and these days parents protect the reality of the world from their kids while the kids learn it from shows like Jersey Shore or whatever it is called.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Lately I dont even yell at people anymore...well ok I do but people like that get the treatment. When they think they are being a smartazz and go inside laughing I make sure to plow ALL around their sht. When they come out they arent laughing anymore and get the point. Funny as hell watching someone dig out their car. Ive done that a few times already this year. One guy parked there for the night as he lived across the street in a house and parked in a commercial backlot. He knew I was plowing as he saw me. Lets just say this dude probably didnt go anywhere until we got rain earlier this week :laughing:


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

When i plowed commercially in a strip mall w a supermarket, best buy, bowling ally and a bunch of other stores i would just plow their car in (like a 24" pile all the way around their car), they needed a shovel to get INTO their car


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

god i cant get more happier when i see some one park were i am plowing and they get out laughing. but after they are out of sight i finish my work and drive off the lot laughing as im say to my self, good luck flucker! 4-5 ft banks suronding car in about 5minuets like i piled snow aroound a light pole. i have even left a shovel before that i broke doing a side walk. it pisses me off more when i get the call from that ass hole parking there and i have to go clean it up not cause he parked there cause i had fun doing that!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

496 BB;1206811 said:


> Do a huge mini shopping mall at rush hour to keep drives clean. Or better yet do a damn gas station at anytime. Then you will know what pissed off is.


my route is now 7 gas stations and 3 restaurants...

if i didn't self medicate i would have popped a .44 into someones face a long time ago...

BTW....Reaper....that lot don't look very clean to me...what kind of POS plow did that work?...

i tried t plow a few people in years ago....all i got was the call that i either came and cleaned it up or i got the bill from the tow truck....NOT GOOD...BAD idea...


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

My favorite has always been gas stations and 24Hr. Super Wall-Marts, they have to be the worst. We have to put the plow trucks in the line waiting to get into and out of the parking lot, that is a funny site with plow down stop and go stop and go.


----------



## old.goalie (Jan 10, 2011)

I have seen a local company use their snow shovelers as parking guides....as the cars come into the mall parking lot they would direct them where to park....seems to work very well...two trucks, 2 burly men directing traffic...the idea hasn't been copyrighted or patented yet so feel free to use it. Thumbs Up


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i try not to let thinks like this get to me but sometimes people are just so stupid and have absolutely no common sense


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

whats also really nice is when you open up the fire lane at a strip mall for emergency vehicals and make it to the end and there are already 4 cars parked in the fire lane


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Shoulda piled it all right up in front and against his bumper.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a small doctor's office at about 2:00 a.m. and I was taking short pushes along a curbline cleaning the parking stalls. There was one car in the middle and the rest of the place was done. These two guys come from across the street and stand by the car. I waited for like two minutes while these guys had a long conversation clearly seeing that I'm almost done. I asked "are you guys going to leave any time soon?" They said they'll leave when they're ready and go plow something else. So I plowed as fast and close to that car as I dared while they stood right there talking. Just when I thought I proved a point that they were a-holes they flashed their badges at me. Turns out they were undercover cops. It still irked me though as they could clearly see if they just moved ten feet over I could leave knowing I was 100% done.
I guess the moral is you never know who your really dealing with.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess you're view of that is different. I don't care who it is, if they're blocking my business theyy're gunna know about it. Case in point. I work at the Morris Co-op, now idk if you heard about the bear thing last spring here in Morris? Well he was chillin in his tree about 50 yards from our farthest east building. Our stations on the corner, fertilizer dept is across the street to the north and weve got 3 buildings east of the station with an alley between the station and first building. Anyway, because of the bear the cops had the road blocked off right in the middle of my diesel pumps. This irritated me. It not only congested the pumps but we had trucks coming in to dump fertilizer. So the cop that was there is new and thinks hes super cop. By 4 I'd had enough and went over and told him he was interffering with my business and didnt know why that street even needed to be blocked. His look was priceless. Got the road blocked moved down though. Guess my moral is that it really doesnt matter who it is, business is business. I wouldnt be too worried bout undercovers driving a Ryder box van..


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got a lot I do where there is 4-6 box trucks that park in the lot at night.

Who they are is a bunch of low-balling delivery trucks for the USPS. They are vultures, as soon as one gets an in at a location, they all come in and swoop down to join the party.

What they do is find a larger parking lot and talked to the owners or managers and get them to allow them to park in their lots at nights. This way they don't have to pay for a lot to park in, have security in some form or another, and ultimately snow removal services they aren't paying for.

Chaps my hide. The get kicked out of one lot and move to another, all under the guise of the USPS.

Shouldn't it be a red flag to these lot owners that the USPS won't allow them to park in their lots to begin with?

If I retain the account next year, and those idiots are still parking there, then I'm going to be writing up a damage waiver to start driving the point home that they shouldn't be there in the first place.

Oh, and I also get the idiots who want to park their car there for weeks at a time because they don't want to pay for parking at the airport down the road.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;1212325 said:


> my route is now 7 gas stations and 3 restaurants...
> 
> if i didn't self medicate i would have popped a .44 into someones face a long time ago...
> 
> ...


Gas and food, the 2 things that seem to turn people insane. 
Self medicate? :laughing: I like Patron myself after the route.

BTW, this was one of the sub zero days we had and the 1st 30 feet by the docks was back dragged and in front of that was already hard packed by the time I got there from the trucks. 2 hours after this pic was taken I had to go back and do parking employee parking and all was wet and pavement by then. :salute:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

White Gardens;1216646 said:


> I've got a lot I do where there is 4-6 box trucks that park in the lot at night.
> 
> Who they are is a bunch of low-balling delivery trucks for the USPS. They are vultures, as soon as one gets an in at a location, they all come in and swoop down to join the party.
> 
> ...


I use to plow a half dozen or so postal centers and know exactly what you mean about those guys.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

87chevy;1216628 said:


> I guess you're view of that is different. I don't care who it is, if they're blocking my business theyy're gunna know about it.


 I don't know what its like in Morris but come on over to Minneapolis and show the cops here who's in charge. I wish you luck with that. Being a bad ass doesn't always fly around here. I'm guessing you most likely know all the cops in your town too, maybe 10 officers at most? Don't get me wrong I'm not intimidated by police, I respect them but if you get into it with the wrong guy you'll most likely spend the night away from home. I had a local guy assisting on DOT inspections argue with me for ten minutes claiming I didn't have my seatbelt on(which I did). By the end he wanted to haul me in and threatened to do so until he realized there was a backup car that showed up and watched most of the argument which at no point did I get out of control. This guy was one of the few jerks that thought he could do what he wanted all over the fact he didn't believe me. So yeah I'll be the first to approach anyone, including an officer, in my way but if its a cop I might just avoid the heated argument especially over a few parking stalls.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Salting on Black Friday is a great time. I'm nearing the point with these idiots parking where I'm working or cutting me off where It might just be worth it to do a little deliberate anti-locking and deliver this 8ft plow into their backseat just to make a point on behalf of all of us!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

REAPER;1216714 said:


> I use to plow a half dozen or so postal centers and know exactly what you mean about those guys.


Ya, what sucks is they don't get it. I raised crap about them parking in the main lot and they just moved to the side of the building.

On top of it, when they park their cars to move the trucks, they park their cars in the stupidest of places making my life even more of a challenge.

Seriously though, I'm going to get a damage waiver in writing and going in and having the person in charge of the store read it and sign it next year stateing something like " Blah Blah is not responsible for damages to any vehicle parked at said location after business hours that is not the property of the company or an employee of said location."


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't get mad...get even.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

SSS Inc.;1216885 said:


> I don't know what its like in Morris but come on over to Minneapolis and show the cops here who's in charge. I wish you luck with that. Being a bad ass doesn't always fly around here. I'm guessing you most likely know all the cops in your town too, maybe 10 officers at most? Don't get me wrong I'm not intimidated by police, I respect them but if you get into it with the wrong guy you'll most likely spend the night away from home. I had a local guy assisting on DOT inspections argue with me for ten minutes claiming I didn't have my seatbelt on(which I did). By the end he wanted to haul me in and threatened to do so until he realized there was a backup car that showed up and watched most of the argument which at no point did I get out of control. This guy was one of the few jerks that thought he could do what he wanted all over the fact he didn't believe me. So yeah I'll be the first to approach anyone, including an officer, in my way but if its a cop I might just avoid the heated argument especially over a few parking stalls.


Youre right I do. On a first name basis with a few and call some friends. Small town. Pretty close knit.


----------

